# Octopuses



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

now i know it had been done, do anyone know how much they can be and the hardiness of them?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

not sure about octopus but if you are searching for something exotic check this

outhttp://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=29717&hl=jellyfish


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i dont know why that didnt work so ill just post the picture myself


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

totally awsum man







.how much are they????are they pretty rare?
lol by the way i dunno if it madders but u seem to be the most personable person on hear, everyone else juss yells at me lol


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i know that you are only 13 or so and that you are just trying to gather as much info as you can, and ill be there to help along the way........

but back to the jellyfish..... he wasnt that expensive but he was hard to find and i dont recomend a jellyfish to anyone!!!!!!!! they are hard to keep, very dangerous, and did i mention how hard to keep they are??? the first one didnt make it, but the lfs cut me a deal and the second one is great!!!!!!!!

and back to the octopus, ive seen a few at lfs but opted not to try my luck with something so "out of this world" ........ whatever is clever


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

How can you keep a jelly fish, thats awsome


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

almost like a sea horse tank... very little filtration and lots of luck........ not recomended for anyone!!!!! very hard and not worth the work...... better off with a shark egg


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That amazing!!! I could see it now... A tank full of jellyfish, and the colors the colors man. But dont they need like super cold water?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i used to have an entire website that gave all sorts of information on them, but lost them in my search for new and better creatures............


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hes a link for a place online that sells octopuses for $45

http://www.marinedepotlive.com/inverts-cep...ds-octopus.html


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

An Octopus wont live too long in captivity. The best was one yr. (I think)
They need an expensive tank setup to thrive , and you neet it air tight because they can escape thru the smallest crack.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i saw one at a lfs it was pretty cool, but the guy said it was really hard to take care of. if you ever get a hold of one good luck


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Raptor said:


> An Octopus wont live too long in captivity. The best was one yr. (I think)
> They need an expensive tank setup to thrive , and you neet it air tight because they can escape thru the smallest crack.
> [snapback]927419[/snapback]​


its not captivity that kills them, most octopus only live at max a couple of years, so you have no idea how old the one you are getting is.

plus you pretty much have to duck tape your whole top of tank bacause they have no bones and can squeeze through the tinyist holes. i heard a story about this octopus at a lfs who would climb out of his tank and go eat fish from other tanks, but he would always return to his tank before morning. they are really intelligent


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep, they are so intelligent, and can climb through the tiniest holes...and strong...so damn strong I hear.

It's actually dangerous to keep them Ive heard, because like mentioned above, they can climb out of thier tanks and into other tanks, you cant put your hands in the water because they are soo strong and if they get scared and "ink", they die.

So much hassle, although it'd be awesome to keep one. They are said to be smarter than dolphins and apes.

--Dan


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

phensway said:


> i know that you are only 13 or so and that you are just trying to gather as much info as you can, and ill be there to help along the way........
> 
> but back to the jellyfish..... he wasnt that expensive but he was hard to find and i dont recomend a jellyfish to anyone!!!!!!!! they are hard to keep, very dangerous, and did i mention how hard to keep they are??? the first one didnt make it, but the lfs cut me a deal and the second one is great!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...










...we sell those for abouty $20....theycant hurt you anymore than noxious corals unless your allergic to the nematocycts (the stinging cells). They dont survive intakes or overflows unless you have a wide area strainer for them. I would not recomnend them as they should not be harvested from the wild imo.

BACk to his ORIGINAL question....octopus run about $40 for the commons (B. vulgaris) and are farily hardy once acclimated....but they ship VERY poorly so if you see one thats been in a store for more than a week then hell probvably do fine in a nice species tank dedicated to him. checkout th cephbase for more info....
http://www.cephbase.utmb.edu/
They even have dealers and average prices.... on liveaqauria.com they have captive raised O. bimac. for $40 plus shipping...again they have dismal shipping records and are sensitive during acclimation. If your are truly interested the ceph base and its links should have more than enough info for you.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, they are so intelligent, and can climb through the tiniest holes...and strong...so damn strong I hear.
> 
> It's actually dangerous to keep them Ive heard, because like mentioned above, they can climb out of thier tanks and into other tanks, you cant put your hands in the water because they are soo strong and if they get scared and "ink", they die.
> 
> ...


They have the problem solving abilities of young primates, but if you arent the averag impulse idiot (sadly a majority of people) then they are easy to care for in comparison to say anemones and SPS corals.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

If you do get one, i would not recommend keeping anything else in the tank, as they have the tendency to commit suecide if they get startled/stressed, ejecting a ink cloud, water dosnet get changed immediatly and the octopus will suffocate


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, they are so intelligent, and can climb through the tiniest holes...and strong...so damn strong I hear.
> 
> It's actually dangerous to keep them Ive heard, because like mentioned above, they can climb out of thier tanks and into other tanks, you cant put your hands in the water because they are soo strong and if they get scared and "ink", they die.
> 
> ...


sorry to derail. but ur avatar cracks me up








now back to the subject


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Ive heard stories of this guy who kept a blue ring octopus and when they bite you you can't feel it so he got bit and he died. Pretty crazy keeping a pet that can kill you.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

They sound like a pain in the ass, but look cool


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah but only Blue rings are poisonous







at least the only ones lethally so


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Jebus said:


> Ive heard stories of this guy who kept a blue ring octopus and when they bite you you can't feel it so he got bit and he died. Pretty crazy keeping a pet that can kill you.
> [snapback]936947[/snapback]​


If one bit you you would know it, mine did as i was feeding it (non-venomous) and it felt like a sever pinch....but the blue rings can secrete thier venom from the mouth and it can kill you simply by absorbing into your skin.


----------

